
NoPasswordLogin - Shopify app for Passwordless Login - nopasswordlogin
We just launched a Shopify app that enables merchants to easily integrate a passwordless experience into their login flow. Store customers can use their Fingerprint or FaceID to login to their account https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.shopify.com&#x2F;nopasswordlogin
======
red5tar
What if i acquire a picture of the individual or their finger print, will i
get access to their account?

~~~
nopasswordlogin
Thanks for the question. we use are using the fido2 standard to ensure that
would be impossible

